# Tecumseh starter question...



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Hey Guys;

I have a tecumseh starter # 33605 off of a craftsman tractor. it's a 12 h.p ohv, sears number 143.386012

I need to know how to bench test this starter. What I did so far was to put 12 volts to it and it did work but, If I hold onto the starter gear I can arrest the movement. Does this sound like a weak starter? I'm not familiar with how much torque a good starter has.

Thanks;

Jake...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can't hold a good starter, and you should not try, at least not with your hand! It could tear your hand up pretty good I imagine.

When you tested the starter did you use a good battery? or did you use a battery charger or another source of power?

If you did not supply enough amperage to the starter it will be weak.


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> You can't hold a good starter, and you should not try, at least not with your hand! It could tear your hand up pretty good I imagine.
> 
> When you tested the starter did you use a good battery? or did you use a battery charger or another source of power?
> 
> If you did not supply enough amperage to the starter it will be weak.


I was wearing mechanics gloves when I held the starter. It didn't take much effort to hold the mechanism from moving upward. I didn't have a good battery so I used a charger with 50 amp jump start setting to operate the starter. Is there any other way to test the starter?

UPDATE: I cleaned all connections from the battery through the entire system to the starter, fully charged the battery. Re-installed the starter. Tried cranking and got some response i.e. it did start to turn over but, quickly went to just clicking. Battery is still fully charged. I'm convinced it is the starter. It just doesn't have any torque.

Jake...

Jake....


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

My guess is that the bearings are worn and causing it to drag.


----------

